# Mercury bottles in NI



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Guys does anyone know if anyone in NI sell Mercury bottles,? like the bottles in the link below.
£3.50 postage 

http://www.flowtechniques.co.uk/_-Mercury_05_litre_Double-Action_Trigger_Spray-_product/?pid=1163


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Would doubt it - what's so special about them anyway mate?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nope, just buy them from them or Autobrite Direct - that's what I did for the triggers.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm not sure if they are so special, but a lot of people here use them and rave about them, i begrudge giving £3.50 postage for a small bottle that's why i will not be buying from Autobrite direct


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Even if somewhere in NI happen to sell these, it'd nearly cost £3 in fuel to drive and collect and drive home again. False economy.. just man up and pay the postage pfft.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Petrol wont cost me anything as i can get them collected by one of our van drivers who cover the whole of Ireland. :driver:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Not seen or heard of anywhere mate. But couldnt you get a couple of bottles or some other things for the £3.50?


----------



## Hunter (Oct 23, 2010)

You can get autoglym trigger spray bottles like the one shown in the link below for £2 at douglas autoparts in Ballynahinch county down

http://www.camskill.co.uk/products.php?plid=m37b77s4382p56846&rs=gb

(they were £1.50 last time I was in but incase they are back up i'm stating £2)

they come in two different trigger colours - blue and red


----------

